# Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2004)

Das nächste Rennen findet in Hockenheim in Deutschland statt, am 25.07. 


*Und jetzt herzlich willkommen bei der 12. Runde, dem Grand Prix in Hockenheim!!*

*Wir bedanken uns bei Holger nochmals herzlich für die Patenschaft beim Gewinnspiel:*
Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop 

Wieder sind die ersten drei Plätze gefragt.
Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges und zu folgenden Bedingungen:

Einfach im Thread Eure Tipps posten (jeder darf 2 Tipps abgegeben!!)
*Damit Holger die Preise auch los wird, darf nämlich jeder immer noch 2 Tipps abgeben.* 
Wer dann am Schluss recht hatte, einfach eine Mail mit Namen und Adresse, sowie einen Link auf die entsprechende Antwort im Thread an 
info@Anglers-TopShop.de 
schicken, dann wird schnellstmöglich der Preis losgeschickt.

Sollten mehrere richtig tippen, wird der Preis unter diesen verlost, sollte niemand den richtigen Tipp haben, kommt der Preis in den Jackpot fürs näxte Rennen. 

Viel Spass beim Tippen, nun habt Ihr wieder Zeit zum Tippen und diskutieren, bis ich auch den Thread hier vor dem Qualifiying am Freitag abend oder Samstag morgen wieder dichtmache. Bis dahin könnt Ihr auch Euren Tipp noch ändern, es zählt immer Euer letzter Tipp. 

Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

Meine Tipps:
1.: 
M.Schuhmacher
Barichello
Raikkönen

2.: 
M. Schuhmacher
Button 
Coulthard


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

Na dann will ichmal auch gleich tippen bevor ich es vergesse denn das nächste Rennen guck ich mir in Norge an.  :q 

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barichello
3. Button

1. Raikönen
2. M. Schumi
3. Alonso


----------



## powermike1977 (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

moinsen!
da lagen wohl einige wieder nur knapp daneben in silverstone...aber hier diesmal der goldtipp!!!

1. m schumacher
2. barrichello
3. button

1. m schumacher
2. barrichelo
3. raikonnen


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

na porwemike, da haste wohl die wieder erstarkten Sterne in Deinem Tipp vergessen)


----------



## powermike1977 (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

naja, ich finde eintagsfliegen taugen nur zum angeln ...aber hast ja recht, n tip sind die vielleicht wert


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

Kannste ja noch ändern bis ich den Thread hier wieder zumache)


----------



## Alexander2781 (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

Tip 1:

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. J. Trulli

Tip 2:

1. M. Schumacher
2. J. Trulli
3. R. Barrichello


----------



## vk58 (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

Tipp 1:

M. Schumacher
Barrichello
Montoya

Tipp 2:

Raikonnen
Button
Barrichello


----------



## Lachsy (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

1. Michael schumacher
2. Raikonnen
3. Barrichello

tip2
1. Raikonnen
2. Michael Schumacher
3. Baricello


----------



## Zanderkisser (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Montoya

1. M. Schumacher
2. Alonso
3. Barrichello


----------



## Knobbes (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

Kann man auch noch nach dem Qualifying den Tipp abgeben?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## powermike1977 (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

was issn eigentlich der preis?


----------



## michel66 (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

Hallo,

hier meine beiden Tipps für Hockenheim:

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Raikkönen

-----------------------

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Button

Ich wünsche mir viel Glück  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

Hier noch der Tipp vom Fjordbutt, er hat mich gebeten den einzustellen weil er im Urlaub ist:
hier meine beiden tipps für rennen.

1. schumi(m)
2. barichello
3. button


1. michael schumacher
2. kimi r.
3. ralf schumacher


----------



## totti (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

na dann werde ich auch mal nen tipp abgeben:

1. M.Schumacher
2. Raikkönen
3. Montoya


1. M.Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Barichello

Gruß an alle 
Totti aus Hamburg


----------



## Knobbes (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

@Fjordbutt,
wäre cool, wenn der Ralf 3. wird, aber das glaub ich nicht so.
Gruss knobbes


----------



## Killerwels (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

Meine Tipps:
1.: 
M.Schumacher
Raikkönen
Barichello

2.: 
M. Schumacher
Raikkönen
Montoya

Gruß
Killerlwels


----------



## CyTrobIc (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

Tip 1:

1. M Schumacher
2. Button
3. Barichello

Tip 2:

1. M Schumacher
2. Barichello
3. Raikkönen


----------



## Discocvw (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

1. M Schumacher
2.  Barichello
3. Button


1. M.Schumacher
2. Raikkönen
3. Alonso


----------



## Garfield0815 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

1. M.Schuhmacher
2. Baricchello
3. Alonso

1. M.Schuhmacher
2. Button 
3. Raikkönen


----------



## levalex (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

1. Baricchello
2. Button
3. Montoya


1. Button
2. R. Schumacher
3. M Schumacher

Gruß alex


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

1.  M. Schumacher
2.  R. Barrichello
3.  J. Trulli

1.  M. Schumacher
2.  F. Alonso
3.  R. Barrichello


----------



## Agalatze (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

1. M. Schumacher
2. Coulthard
3. Raikkönen

1. M.Schumacher
2. Alonso
3. Barrichello

mal gucken....


----------



## Puskas (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

OK. Dann lass ich mich nicht lumpen

1. Michael Schumacher
2. Kimi
3. Barrichello


1. Michael Schumacher
2. Kimi
3. Trulli


----------



## PetriHelix (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. Raikkönen

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. Button


----------



## Mac Gill (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

1. m schumacher
2. coulhard
3. barichello


1. mschumacher
2. raikkönen
3. barichello

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Anni (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

Meine Tipps:
1. M. Schumacher
2. Kimi Raikkonen
3. Jarno Trulli
oder
1. M. Schumacher
2. Barichello
3. Alonso


----------



## bine (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

Und hier wieder das unmögliche von mir:
1. Kimilein Raikkonen
2. Montoya
3. Button
oder
1. M. Schu..
2. Kimilein Raikkonen
3. Montoya


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

Nu ich ma widder
1. M. Schumacher
2. Barichello
3. Alonso

oder

1.M.Schumacher
2.Jarno Trulli
3.Alonso


----------



## xonnel (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

1. M.Schumacher
2. Raikkönen
3. barrichello


1. M.Schumacher
2. barichello
3. montoya


----------



## jancomic (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

Moin,

Tipp 1
1. Rubens Barrichello
2. Juan Pablo Montoya 
3. Jenson Button

Tipp 2
1. Michael Schumacher
2. Kimi Räikkönen
3. Juan Pablo Montoya


----------



## Knobbes (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

hier meine beiden Tipps für Hockenheim:

1. M. Schumacher  
2. Raikkönen
3. Barrichello

-----------------------

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Raikkönen

Gruss Knobbes


----------



## AndreasK (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

1. M. Schumacher
2. Raikkönen
3. Button

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Raikkönen


----------



## kaptain98 (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

Hallo
1.M.Schumacher
2.Raikkönen
3.Barrichello

2
1.M.Schumacher
2.Barrichello
3.Raikkönen


----------



## harley (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

na, dann versuch ich auch wieder mal

1. m. schumacher
2. kimi
3. barichello

1. kimi
2. coulthard
3. button


----------



## FlorryB (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

Ich tippe:

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barricello
3. K. Räikkönen

1. M. Schumacher
2. K. Räikönnen
3. R. Barricello


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

Jetzt kommt aber auf einmal wieder der silberne Finne ins Rennen (und in die Tipps).
)))
Haltet Euch ran mit dem Tippen, so gegen 12 Uhr werde ich den Thread hier wieder dichtmachen.


----------



## duck_68 (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

Mein Tipp lautet:


1. Michael Schumacher
2. Kimi Räikkönen
3. Juan Pablo Montoya

1. M. Schumacher
2. K. Räikönnen
3. J. Button
__________________


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 12*

So, und nu ist dicht)
Viel Spass beim Rennen und beim (vielleicht) gewinnen.
Und beim Tippen fürs nächste Rennen.


----------

